# Mike of LeafandAle, My Hero!!!



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

There was a minor (to me) shipping problem with my Ashton VSG Sampler from Mike at Leaf and Ale. Well I soon realized it wasn't minor to Mike and my Sampler, as well as, ALL those other sticks and a Savoy cutter became an EXPRESS MAIL bomb. Hold on, the word "bomb" does not do it justice. You know that meteor that killed the dinosaurs? Think bigger.

Thanks again Mike. Leaf & Ale rules!

(stick 6th from the left is an Illusione MK)


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Wheres the ****???Can't see a pic!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

need some ****.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm the worst at trying to get pics to fit so they can be uploaded :angry:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

are you f%*&ing kidding me? thats sick! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ashton vsg-Gotta love em--Leaf and ale is scoring points


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats awesome. Those VSG's look very very tasty!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribble: @ VSG pr0n


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice - Mike is taking good care of folks! Try that mk, it is freakin awesome.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow... very very nice!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Man what a nice selection! Nice one!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Man thats a beautiful lot... good job mike!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

SWEET brother. Thanks for sharing. Flint


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice damage


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice hit Mike/Leaf and Ale


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now THAT'S what I call, "Customer Service"! Awesome hit there Mike - top notch!

CD


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

too cool of him I saw when he put those up and ment to order them do you know if he still has that sampler offer going


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

:dribble::dribble:Vsssg....vsssg....vsssg.....


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Very nice - Mike is taking good care of folks! Try that mk, it is freakin awesome.


Ummmm it was good. The VSG Mystique was tasty too. The pics didn't get uploaded right away. 

Jitzy don't know if he still has it going but I wouldn't be surprised if he chimes in. Or you could PM him @ leafandale.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm probabaly going to pm him and ask couse the vsg deal was great


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, Mike is the man. He kick cutomer service up to a new level for sure.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

elmomac said:


> Yeah, Mike is the man. He kick cutomer service up to a new level for sure.


I have to agree! He doesn't always check the board, but he will get back to you (like he did me)..


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy Schnikies.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Look at all of those Ashton VSG's!!!!!!!


YUMMY


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

now thats costumer service:dribble::dribble:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Holy smokes!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats outstanding! I made a mistake with one of my pre-order boxes of Nubs, and Mike sent me an email saying he'd corrected it... Then let it slip that there would be a few extra sticks in the package for me 
Scott


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

my next purchase will be from mike


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow great job, nice pics


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

jitzy said:


> too cool of him I saw when he put those up and ment to order them do you know if he still has that sampler offer going


PM me if you want them. I think you can find the post in the retail section, but you may have to scroll back a couple of pages. I think there were 9 cigars?? I'll have to check my records. 
OK, I think this is the link:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15375
I'll post this and check the link to make sure. (yes, that's it)
Thanks for the kind words, guys. 
Mike


----------

